# Street Dreams Detail - Menzerna Power Lock and my car...



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

I have been playing with it for a few days... my results

Thought I would give a brief evaluation because I know a lot of people are curious about it. I should hopefully have it on my own car by tomorrow afternoon, but for now I did a small test section on another car.

Straight forward sealant, nothing unusual about it. The color is a milky green which smells slightly minty. I applied it with the DA using a brand new 100ppi pad that will be dedicated for this product.



























































































Consistency: Very much like blackfire, a bit less watery

Spreadability: With the DA it spread very evenly and smooth using only 2 small dabs for 1/2 a trunklid, I think 1 dab would have be sufficient.

Curing: I like to let everything cure for at least 30minutes same in this case, came back after that time and buffed off clean, no streaking under the Fenix LED

Look: 100% subjective, it was a white car so I cant say much. Left a nice clear finish... I mean I need to do a whole car to really say more and it was in my garage

Feel: Very slick, rubbing the back of my hand on it, the stuff definitely is slick

I dont have a lot to say simply because I need to test it on a wider scale, multiple cars, different colors, and of course monitor the durability.

So far for what its worth I think its a solid product and worked very easily.

Like I said I will try to have 2 coats on my car tomorrow and of course pics will follow, then I can get down to testing durability.

Second day applied to my own car...

s promised I applied Power Lock to my own car.

Some results.










Machine on with the DA speed 4










Let it cure for about 30minutes (entire process was done outside)
After buffing off, came off clean, no streaking










Excellent depth and clarity, really impressed me




























After its second use in 2 day this product seems to be all that, the only thing left to see is the durability and this week should be mostly rain which will be a good initial testbead.

Will keep you all updated but for now this seems to be one of the better sealants I have used... and I have used just about every kind

And today some better outside pics

Had to take the camera when I went for coffee this morning


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks like it produced a nice glassy finish and welcome to the International Section


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

AS above. Looks very wet. :thumb:

Nice car too. You look too young for such a nice car. No twin turbo supra etc....


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Looks great, welcome to the new section btw.

Rain is always a good time to get beading shots.. hint, hint.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

It will be interesting to see the durability factor.

Welcome also.

Robbie


----------

